# 1st bird of the year.



## Hillbilly0213 (Apr 27, 2008)

Harvested in South Cackalacky on March 15, 2008

19 1/2 lbs
10" beard
1 1/4" spurs


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice big bird there.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I shoulda entered the raffle... instead i gotta wait for bow season... can't wait to show my pics too!!

good lookin bird


----------



## squirrel_hunter_105 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thats a nice bird you got there.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice bird!!


----------

